# Thinking of selling my Toro (for a maguro)...advice on using Swappa?



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm over the rediculousness that is vzw. I'm thinking of trying out Swappa, who here has used that site? Do you recommend it, or any other sites?

Along with my toro, I will be trying to sell my 4G Xoom and my gf's SGS3.

I'd also like to hear some input on T-Mobiles pre paid monthly 4G plans. For $30/month, i can get 100 mins, unlimited text, and unlimited data with up to the first 5gb's of 4G speeds. I know it wont be as fast as vzw, but i could easily be saving over $100 per month on two lines. I'm in San Diego, so coverage should be decent.

Any input/advice/warnings would be awesome.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Dibs on the SGS3.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I've sold several phones on swappa always with excellent results the mods there are really on top of their stuff. Its also where I bought my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whewstoosae (Jun 10, 2011)

Swappa is a great service. I too sold my Verizon Nexus on there, in ten minutes of me posting the listing. The whole sale went smooth and I would recommend the site to anyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome, thats good to hear. thanks for the feedback

Anyone have experience using T-Mobile's monthly 4G plans?


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got rid of Verizon Gnex for the unlocked version and am using T-Mobiles $30 a month plan. It is extremely difficult to stay within the 100 minutes. No nights and weekends. It's $.10 a minute after you use up your minutes. For $7 a month they will insure the Gnex and yes the Gnex is included because I called T-Mobile to be sure. This plan is not for everyone! I will be going to Straight Talk soon.

Tip: Buy the T-Mobile sim card. It's only a dollar. It comes with $3 and some change on it. Activate your phone and use the $3 and some as a pay-as-you-go .10 a minute and .10 a message and drive everywhere spend most of your time. I say this because T-Mobiles service is spotty. It has greatly improved over the last couple years, but is not anywhere near other carriers. If it works for you, try the $30 a month plan for a couple months and see if you end up spending more than Straight Talks $45 unlimited plan. If you find yourself having to reload your account, go to Straight Talk website and get on their bring your own phone/$45 a month unlimited everything plan.

Tip #2 Read these threads: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1455014 and http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1646755


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I have bought 1 phone and sold 1 phone from swappa, and both transactions worked very well. I would try selling here on Rootz Classifieds first though, save yourself $10.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I got rid of Verizon Gnex for the unlocked version and am using T-Mobiles $30 a month plan. It is extremely difficult to stay within the 100 minutes. No nights and weekends. It's $.10 a minute after you use up your minutes. For $7 a month they will insure the Gnex and yes the Gnex is included because I called T-Mobile to be sure. This plan is not for everyone! I will be going to Straight Talk soon.
> 
> Tip: Buy the T-Mobile sim card. It's only a dollar. It comes with $3 and some change on it. Activate your phone and use the $3 and some as a pay-as-you-go .10 a minute and .10 a message and drive everywhere spend most of your time. I say this because T-Mobiles service is spotty. It has greatly improved over the last couple years, but is not anywhere near other carriers. If it works for you, try the $30 a month plan for a couple months and see if you end up spending more than Straight Talks $45 unlimited plan. If you find yourself having to reload your account, go to Straight Talk website and get on their bring your own phone/$45 a month unlimited everything plan.
> 
> Tip #2 Read these threads: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1455014 and http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1646755


cool thanks for all the info.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Straight Talk uses either t-mo or at&t networks, Unlimited voice/text/data for $45/month. You choose t-mo or at&t, or have straight talk figure out which is better in you area.

Edit: guess it was already mentioned.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

how are data speeds on straight talk? I'm in San Diego, according to TMo's site, SD is pretty well covered.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

AT&T is somewhat sad.. (think Verizon 3G), about 1-2mbps. T-Mobile is about double of that, but the coverage is not as grand. T-Mo is also a little weaker in general, having issues with buildings, line of sight, etc.

I used AT&T for a month, and am now on T-Mo (via ST). I'll probably stay here bc I prefer data speeds over coverage (as silly as that sounds).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

My data speeds on T-Mobile are really good as long as I have hspa+ signal. It's not as good as VZW LTE, but is definitely fast enough for what I do on my phone. If there is a large file to download I'll just wait until I get home and am on wifi. AT&T data is not as fast as T-Mobile, but I think it would be sufficient for mobile use. I am on wifi probably 75% of the time and while I loved having LTE, I do not miss it honestly.


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm doing the same thing with the 30$ tmobile plan but I'm waiting until a new nexus phone comes out or its a waste of money for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

housry23 said:


> My data speeds on T-Mobile are really good as long as I have hspa+ signal. It's not as good as VZW LTE, but is definitely fast enough for what I do on my phone. If there is a large file to download I'll just wait until I get home and am on wifi. AT&T data is not as fast as T-Mobile, but I think it would be sufficient for mobile use. I am on wifi probably 75% of the time and while I loved having LTE, I do not miss it honestly.


This is my train of thought. I came from Sprint, which has laughable 3g speeds, and non existant 4g in san diego. While i was in awe at first of vzw 4g speeds, its just not worth it for me at this point. I can wait to dl large files (roms usually) until im on wifi. As long as i can browse image heaving sites and stream music i'll be fine with that.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

cabutr said:


> I'm doing the same thing with the 30$ tmobile plan but I'm waiting until a new nexus phone comes out or its a waste of money for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


this is also another reason. I love nexus devices, and would love to get the newest whenever that drops without having to worry about contracts and etf's


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

What would the VILLAIN do?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I've become a fairly rabid prepaid evangelist in the past ~6 months or so. I'm on the $30/mo 5GB plan with T-Mobile and I'm overall quite pleased with the service - and with the extra ~$50/mo or so I'm pocketing in savings. If you talk on your phone a lot (and need more than ~400 minutes) you would probably be better served by a Straight Talk plan. I use way more data than voice though so the 5GB/100min plan is a nice fit.

A few things you should know up front about prepaid (shamelessly ripped from my thread over at that other forum):



> + It's cheap! Full smartphone service (with a guaranteed 5GB of high-speed data) for only $30 per month.
> 
> + Freedom from the contract model! You have no commitment to your carrier. You could hop carriers every month if you wanted to.
> 
> ...


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> AT&T is somewhat sad.. (think Verizon 3G), about 1-2mbps. T-Mobile is about double of that, but the coverage is not as grand. T-Mo is also a little weaker in general, having issues with buildings, line of sight, etc.
> 
> I used AT&T for a month, and am now on T-Mo (via ST). I'll probably stay here bc I prefer data speeds over coverage (as silly as that sounds).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Data speeds are subjective to your area. I usually range anywhere from 1.5-5mbps depending on location and time of day. I wasnt even seeing 1mbps on VZW here so I cant complain much seeing as I was paying them $100 a month and now only paying $45.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> I've become a fairly rabid prepaid evangelist in the past ~6 months or so. I'm on the $30/mo 5GB plan with T-Mobile and I'm overall quite pleased with the service - and with the extra ~$50/mo or so I'm pocketing in savings. If you talk on your phone a lot (and need more than ~400 minutes) you would probably be better served by a Straight Talk plan. I use way more data than voice though so the 5GB/100min plan is a nice fit.
> 
> A few things you should know up front about prepaid (shamelessly ripped from my thread over at that other forum):


Great info, thanks!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I have already set plans for August 2013 when my vzw contract expires! T-Mobile here we come!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

A bit off topic, but I wonder how many folks I have (directly or indirectly) steered towards T-Mobile prepaid. Between random threads like these, my little $30 guide over at XDA, and ComputerWorld's JR Raphael's articles on prepaid which eventually led him to ditch his VZW GNex for a GSM one on T-Mobile Prepaid it has to be quite a few.

I think T-Mobile owes me a commission.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

codesplice said:


> A bit off topic, but I wonder how many folks I have (directly or indirectly) steered towards T-Mobile prepaid. Between random threads like these, my little $30 guide over at XDA, and ComputerWorld's JR Raphael's articles on prepaid which eventually led him to ditch his VZW GNex for a GSM one on T-Mobile Prepaid it has to be quite a few.
> 
> I think T-Mobile owes me a commission.


I'd be happy to ditch Verizon if Tmo's service wasn't terrible.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'd be happy to ditch Verizon if Tmo's service wasn't terrible.


Depending on your location, T-Mobile's service may very well be significantly less than Verizon's or another carrier's. Straight Talk on AT&T may be a better solution in these areas - assuming you can get by on roughly 2GB of data.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> ok you win for best post lol
> ...don't mind me, i wrote this rhyme lightly off of 2 or 3 hiney's, and boy was they fine G....


Still one of the best hip hop labums of last decade. That and the Mouse and the Mask.

Him and Ghostface need to drop Swift and Changeable already.

And yes, this all related to phone rom code stuff. Do not question.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Still one of the best hip hop labums of last decade. That and the Mouse and the Mask.
> 
> Him and Ghostface need to drop Swift and Changeable already.
> 
> And yes, this all related to phone rom code stuff. Do not question.


I agree 100%, that album and a few others are on a heavy rotation in my world. Ghostface is also the shit, speaking of...i've been on an Action Bronson kick lately. he sounds so much like ghostface its a trip.

Anyways, anyone who wants a Toro or an SGS3, they'll be up on swappa in the near future. My girl just ordered her Maguro, and i'll be ordering mine when i get paid.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Carriers need to implement a test drive option that doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I switched to ST ATT and im very happy. Service is good and speeds are acceptable. I find myself missng 4g now and then but ~100 is not worth it compared to the 48 i pay. Ill just deal with the slower speeds for now. But i hope soon we can get LTE mnvo's


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

so on straight talk, do i get a choice in att or t mobile? or do they choose for you?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> so on straight talk, do i get a choice in att or t mobile? or do they choose for you?


You get the choice. Just make sure to select the correct SIM card.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Beware of straight talks unlimited plan... They have been known to threaten to cut your service if you stream too much video or audio.

I moved from vzw to tmo 30$plan and I have been extremely satisfied. I make sure to use groove ip when I'm on wifi so I don't use my minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

codesplice said:


> Depending on your location, T-Mobile's service may very well be significantly less than Verizon's or another carrier's. Straight Talk on AT&T may be a better solution in these areas - assuming you can get by on roughly 2GB of data.


Basically anything but Verizon blows where I live. There isn't even a TMo store anywhere near by, Sprint roams on VZW, and ATT is pretty typical ATT ass.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

tmo service in San Diego looks pretty decent. According to the coverage map on their site anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> tmo service in San Diego looks pretty decent. According to the coverage map on their site anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Take that with a large grain of salt


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> so on straight talk, do i get a choice in att or t mobile? or do they choose for you?


When you go to purchase the SIM from Straight Talk for one of their BYOD plans, you essentially get three choices. You can pick either AT&T or T-Mobile, choose "unlocked GSM phone" to be automatically assigned a SIM on the carrier with the best coverage in your ZIP code.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

wyllic said:


> Take that with a large grain of salt


Absolutely...large grain at that

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

If I go with letstalk tmo, will I still have access to hspa+ if I'm in the service area for it?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> If I go with letstalk tmo, will I still have access to hspa+ if I'm in the service area for it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Yes although the gnex doesn't say hspa+ in the signal bar area, it does say it in the about phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> tmo service in San Diego looks pretty decent. According to the coverage map on their site anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Make sure you are looking at the prepaid map. It's different from the postpaid. No roaming on prepaid. I can say that T-Mobile is better in the larger metro areas than small. Great thing about prepaid is, if you don't like it, you can change the next month without penalty. It's just a pain getting your number ported.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

housry23 said:


> Make sure you are looking at the prepaid map. It's different from the postpaid. No roaming on prepaid. I can say that T-Mobile is better in the larger metro areas than small. Great thing about prepaid is, if you don't like it, you can change the next month without penalty. It's just a pain getting your number ported.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Or you can spend the $20 to port your number to Google Voice and never have to worry about porting again.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

GSM + Google Voice + Straight Talk is a win.

I don't even know what the actual numbers are for the sim cards I have sitting here, lol. I enter them once into GV and never see them again.

T-Mo is decent, but I think I preffered AT&T. Data speeds were slower, but more consistent.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> GSM + Google Voice + Straight Talk is a win.
> 
> I don't even know what the actual numbers are for the sim cards I have sitting here, lol. I enter them once into GV and never see them again.
> 
> T-Mo is decent, but I think I preffered AT&T. Data speeds were slower, but more consistent.


I break it down like this, based on a person's priorities:

If (DATA > VOICE) Then T-Mobile $30/5GB;
If ((VOICE + COVERAGE) > SPEED) Then Straight Talk AT&T;
If ((VOICE + SPEED) > COVERAGE) Then Straight Talk T-Mobile


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Like the title says, I'm over the rediculousness that is vzw. I'm thinking of trying out Swappa, who here has used that site? Do you recommend it, or any other sites?
> 
> Along with my toro, I will be trying to sell my 4G Xoom and my gf's SGS3.
> 
> ...


This plan is amazing if you use Google voice with an app like sipdroid or groove IP. 
Its practically unlimited everything for $30/month.

If you don't want to use Google voice though set a phone up on T-Mobile prepaid, they are a bit expensive but if you went with straight talk you cant use more than 2gbs of data/month.

You could go att prepaid but if they find out you're using a smartphone they will add a 1gb data plan to your prepaid account.

Edit: op since I am also a San diegan I can tell you T-Mobile service is very good up until Escondido and up, of depends on where you're at but generally service in Escondido isn't the best. But anything below Escondido works perfectly. I'm up in the poway area and although I personally don't have T-Mobile my friend does and he has told me T-Mobile tends to drop when you get to far off the 15 in Escondido but if you're going to the mall there, you should be fine.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> This plan is amazing if you use Google voice with an app like sipdroid or groove IP.
> Its practically unlimited everything for $30/month.
> 
> If you don't want to use Google voice though set a phone up on T-Mobile prepaid, they are a bit expensive but if you went with straight talk you cant use more than 2gbs of data/month.
> ...


awesome thanks, was hoping for a fellow san diegan to chime in. I'm in the point loma, ocean beach area. I'm not in north county too often so this sounds perfect.

Question about grooveIP, i noticed the app says that it works on wifi and data network. Do calls use a lot of data? im guessing not, but just curious. I'm guessing i'd have to port my phone number to google voice to get it to work on my phone? Last time i tried using google voice, i had a hard time setting it up correctly.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

My biggest worry with looking at the T-Mobile coverage map is that they seem to have GREAT coverage in and around cities and large suburban areas, but everywhere in-between, you might as well have cups with string. This is my biggest issue with switching from VZW. Almost everywhere I am now, and even areas in-between, I have 4G coverage, and when I don't have 4G, I usually have a great 3G signal. AT&T and T-Mobile have coverage where I go most of the time, but not much of anything between destinations.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> awesome thanks, was hoping for a fellow san diegan to chime in. I'm in the point loma, ocean beach area. I'm not in north county too often so this sounds perfect.
> 
> Question about grooveIP, i noticed the app says that it works on wifi and data network. Do calls use a lot of data? im guessing not, but just curious. I'm guessing i'd have to port my phone number to google voice to get it to work on my phone? Last time i tried using google voice, i had a hard time setting it up correctly.


Not usually but if you use about 2-3gbs per month you should be fine. Its not like tmobile will charge you overages you just get throttled the edge speeds which even than calling should work fine, I know when I tether my phone to my Xbox I only use about 1gb after 8 hours of gaming so voice calling shouldn't be anymore than that, and you would only have to port your number to google voice if you don't want to inform anyone you changed your number. as far as setting up google voice though it should be easy if you aready have a number, its just setting it up to call forward is a pain, here is video link to help you set up groove ip though


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Groove IP claims to use 1.2mb per minute.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

How many people here use a IP based app to make calls? That might be an option for me with T-Mobile if that works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ml3000 said:


> How many people here use a IP based app to make calls? That might be an option for me with T-Mobile if that works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I decided that was taking it a bit too far and went with Straight Talk. I'd love to save that extra $15 /month, but most of the time I'm calling when not on WiFi. Limiting larger downloads to when I'm at home is a lot easier imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

ml3000 said:


> How many people here use a IP based app to make calls? That might be an option for me with T-Mobile if that works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've been using VoIP to supplement that $30 plan for several months without much issue. Details in the thread linked in my sig.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

ml3000 said:


> How many people here use a IP based app to make calls? That might be an option for me with T-Mobile if that works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I do and it works great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you ever have any issues using it? How many min do you think you use per month using it? I am thinking I may use straight talk for my wife and me with this tmobile plan since this might be a little bit more technical.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

i might stick with tmo plan at first. you can pre-load you account with money and have it deduct from it if you go over the 100 mins. 10 cents per minute, if i pre load an extra $10, i should be good with 200 mins. shit even $20 extra id get 300 mins. I rarely, if ever, would go over that much. I hate talking on the phone anyway. lol

if i start to go over on the regular, then i'll switch to straight talk instead. best part of being off contract


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> i might stick with tmo plan at first. you can pre-load you account with money and have it deduct from it if you go over the 100 mins. 10 cents per minute, if i pre load an extra $10, i should be good with 200 mins. shit even $20 extra id get 300 mins. I rarely, if ever, would go over that much. I hate talking on the phone anyway. lol
> 
> if i start to go over on the regular, then i'll switch to straight talk instead. best part of being off contract


This is exactly what I'm doing. I've gone over every month and instead of setting up WiFi calling and all the other stuff, I'll just switch to Straight Talk next month. At&t is king here anyway when it comes to signal strength and coverage area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

ml3000 said:


> Do you ever have any issues using it? How many min do you think you use per month using it? I am thinking I may use straight talk for my wife and me with this tmobile plan since this might be a little bit more technical.


No issues. I probably talk less than 100 minutes a month via wifi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

How about over 3G. How does it work over that?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

ml3000 said:


> How about over 3G. How does it work over that?


It really depends upon your local coverage and data service/speed.


----------

